# Plonker



## Newbie_Neil (22 Feb 2007)

Hi all

Just to let you know that we have had a plonker registering under various names over the last twelve hours and that all of the threads have been deleted. Unfortunately, due to the number, I was unable to pm any member who had replied to one of these posts. I hope you understand.

Nothing further seems to have happened since 7.30am.

This is not a spambot, just someone registering manually.

As this _*brave*_ member used a hotmail email address I might have to recommend to the other Mods that we do not allow hotmail addresses.

Thanks
Neil


----------



## Mike.C (22 Feb 2007)

Well done Neil.



> Neil,
> 
> As this brave member used a hotmail email address I might have to recommend to the other Mods that we do not allow hotmail addresses.



This is not a moan, more of an enquiry really. 

Why would you want to stop anyone with a hotmail address becoming a member just because of one plonker?
I'm with AOL, and so no matter how many email addresses my family or I may want to use, they will always end in aol.com, we have no other option.
Now (remembering I am a complete dick head when it comes to the internet and anything else techno) I presume anyone who is with hotmail will have the hotmail name at the end of their address. and like me they have no other option. So if you ban all hotmail customers, you may be banning genuine woodworkers who just want to join the forums for their love of anything wood and who will not act like the ars-hole you are talking about?

:roll: Just incase I am talking out of my backside let me down gently please     

By the way how did you know all the new members (various names) were the same person? 

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Adam (22 Feb 2007)

Mike.C":2g8c3m5o said:


> I presume anyone who is with hotmail will have the hotmail name at the end of their address.



Not quite. Hotmail isn't an ISP service, its just a free web-based "email account" that is to all intents untraceable. People use them as disposable accounts often.

Adam


----------



## Anonymous (22 Feb 2007)

Mike.C":1ucrhyf6 said:


> By the way how did you know all the new members (various names) were the same person?



We can see all member's IP addresses :wink:


----------



## Mike.C (22 Feb 2007)

> Adam,
> 
> Mike.C wrote:
> I presume anyone who is with hotmail will have the hotmail name at the end of their address.
> ...



I knew there had to be a simple answer, I really do not know why I bother. I am always making a silly person of myself.

Thanks Adam, Tony

Cheers

Mike


----------



## LyNx (22 Feb 2007)

Mike still has a point about banning hotmail accounts just becasuse of one user.


----------



## Dad (22 Feb 2007)

mmmm, I'm registered here with my hotmail account. tbh it's the one I NORMALLY use for junk or anything I'm not certain about (I'd be more than happy to change it NOW to my 'proper' home email - but didn't know that at the time of registering). 

It is something I've come across a couple of times elsewhere (hotmail not allowed). In one instance I relented & used my normal email - in another I decided not to bother.


----------



## j (22 Feb 2007)

I'm registered via a hotmail account.
I've had it since 1996 i think.

The useful thing about one of these is, if you change your ISP, you don't need to change email address.

I also have a gmail account, but as I've not had any real problems with hotmail, I continue to use it as my main account.

I hope we're not banned 

Maybe something less drastic than banning would be to simply keep an eye on new posters (as you already seem to be doing), or maybe new members have to get their posts approved by a moderator.

Anyway, back to signing up to forums with amusing names 

J


----------



## Sawdust (22 Feb 2007)

I also have a hotmail account which I use for most of my email apart from work.

I'm not sure if banning anyone with a hotmail account was what you meant but if you did can I also please raise my objection!

Thanks
Mike


----------



## dedee (22 Feb 2007)

I have to admit I'm a bit confused by the hotmail statement. I *only* use hotmail accounts (gmail and yahoo) and have done since my broadband was installed. I just can't see the point of downloading and storing mail on my computer. The gmail capacity increases faster than my usage.

Can you clarify Neil?

Andy


----------



## Anonymous (22 Feb 2007)

dedee":3d9gglxj said:


> I just can't see the point of downloading and storing mail on my computer.



It is private and secure that way - not stored on a server where you have no control


----------



## Sawdust (22 Feb 2007)

Tony":mdhtdhmv said:


> dedee":mdhtdhmv said:
> 
> 
> > I just can't see the point of downloading and storing mail on my computer.
> ...



No email transmission is private or secure and until you actually read it, it is stored on a server that you have no control of.

I still hope I don't get barred from the forum for having a hotmail account!

Cheers
Mike


----------



## CWatters (22 Feb 2007)

Tony":1msywxj9 said:


> Mike.C":1msywxj9 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way how did you know all the new members (various names) were the same person?
> ...



Please try to avoid banning someone by banning their IP because IP addresses are reused by ISPs. A relative had no end of problems because some mail servers decided his IP should be banned. He was a harmless old man and his PC was definitly not infected with mail bots or similar. It seems his IP address was banned even before he got broadband. It took ages to sort out and he had to change ISP which cost him £ as broadband from his original ISP was part of a package.


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Feb 2007)

I use only Gmail now as I was getting fed up with ISP charges. If anyone wants a Gmail account PM me and i'll send you an invitation.


----------



## Colin C (22 Feb 2007)

ByronBlack":rb36mgr0 said:


> I use only Gmail now as I was getting fed up with ISP charges. If anyone wants a Gmail account PM me and i'll send you an invitation.



BB

There is no need to send invites now as anyone can get a Gmail account now


----------



## ByronBlack (22 Feb 2007)

Doh! DIdn't realise that Colin - thought they were still in closed-beta shows how much attention I pay to these things


----------



## Colin C (22 Feb 2007)

I think it has happened over the last week or so


----------



## mel (22 Feb 2007)

Neil 
was "Teacher " one of them ??
as i cant see his post about bad grammer in the off topic 

regs 
mel


----------



## Fecn (22 Feb 2007)

I was rather enjoying the bad spelling post from Teacher.. It got a lot of replies very quickly and I got to write some poetry. When I turned my computer on this morning, the first thing I did was to look for that post.


----------



## Colin C (22 Feb 2007)

Fecn":1vg9pwsg said:


> I was rather enjoying the bad spelling post from Teacher.. It got a lot of replies very quickly and I got to write some poetry. When I turned my computer on this morning, the first thing I did was to look for that post.



Me too as I was enjoying how it was going, plus it was getting very funny ( SWMBO liked it too) :wink:


----------



## Noel (23 Feb 2007)

Colin C":1803sv60 said:


> Fecn":1803sv60 said:
> 
> 
> > I was rather enjoying the bad spelling post from Teacher.. It got a lot of replies very quickly and I got to write some poetry. When I turned my computer on this morning, the first thing I did was to look for that post.
> ...



Yes, I was enjoying it too (although I had plans to delete after a day or two), thought it was harmless enough and moved it to OT but alas, I went to bed and one of the others didn't find it funny.


----------



## Anonymous (23 Feb 2007)

Calm down mods!!

The 'plonker' was me!

I made a few attempts yesterday morning to register under a funny name specifically to make a humorous response to a recent post by my mate Senior. I used my Hotmail address as, when I tried to use my normal one, it was rejected as already being in use by another member.

The forum wasn't under attack by subversive forces.
There was no sinister attempt to hijack UKW.

It was just silly old Brad trying to have a larf early one morning after being woken up by his six-year old demanding to watch Spongebob Squarepants!

So if you knew the IP, you knew it was me; so you could have sent me a PM asking me to stop playing silly pippers instead of blowing the whole thing up by starting a thread!? :-s 

Is a little irreverence frowned upon by the moderators? I know you guys have a hard job to do, but may I humbly suggest that you could lighten up occasionally? eg Senior's avatar!!

I am a serious woodworker. That's what I do to put food on my family's table. I enjoy exchanging tips, experiences, and chat with other woodworkers - particularly the other pros. However, if I couldn't have a bit of fun with it as well, I'd go mad!

By the way, the 'Teacher' guy was nothing to do with me. I was enjoying having an a ding-dong with him when the thread was deleted. Why? - it seemed harmless enough.

Anyway, sorry for any trouble I may have caused. I won't do it again.

Cheers
Brad

Incidentally, I have not seen any rules forbidding the use of multiple identities. For all I know there might only be half a dozen people here all talking to themselves under different names!


----------



## Anonymous (23 Feb 2007)

Brad Naylor":f8tw7yd7 said:


> Incidentally, I have not seen any rules forbidding the use of multiple identities. For all I know there might only be half a dozen people here all talking to themselves under different names!



You reckon its as many as 6. I think theres 3 members.

I sharpen chisels like this.
No you should sharpen chisels like this.
Alright calm down.
etc :lol: :lol:


----------



## Newbie_Neil (23 Feb 2007)

Hi Brad

I've sent you a pm.

Neil


----------



## Anonymous (23 Feb 2007)

Greetings from the Naughty Corner!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## mel (23 Feb 2007)

BRAD 
i was wondering why neil hadnt greeted you to the forum , in his usual manner  
however, this gross misconduct warrants at least a temporary BAN !!!! :twisted: :evil: :twisted: 

im not a hard man , so , six months ban should do the trick   
you have an uncanny nack of talking your way out of a situation. 
are you a salesman ???? 

did you get that cornice moulding sorted ???? 
as i didnt get a reply , and the post has slipped into oblivion


----------



## Anonymous (23 Feb 2007)

mel":1a83miuf said:


> you have an uncanny nack of talking your way out of a situation.
> 
> did you get that cornice moulding sorted ????
> as i didnt get a reply , and the post has slipped into oblivion



I seem to have the knack of talking my way _into_ situations too! :lol: 


Moulding all ordered up, thanks.

Should arrive Tuesday

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Alf (23 Feb 2007)

Didn't see the "bad spelling post", but it might be worth bearing in mind that not everyone is comfortable having their spelling and grammar corrected, even if done in good humour - we've lost at least one member to that in the past 'cos someone-who-shall-remain-nameless couldn't resist correcting him.

Cheers, Alf


----------



## Scrit (23 Feb 2007)

senior":26zym982 said:


> I think theres 3 members.
> 
> I sharpen chisels like this.
> No you should sharpen chisels like this.
> ...


You missed "Name That Machine".......

So that makes at least four of us

Scrit


----------



## Lord Nibbo (23 Feb 2007)

Brad Naylor":1m7u6v6q said:


> Calm down mods!!
> 
> Incidentally, I have not seen any rules forbidding the use of multiple identities. For all I know there might only be half a dozen people here all talking to themselves under different names!
> 
> ...



I often talk to myself and in any day I suffer from having more than a few identities.... like,

First thing in the morning I'm an angel cos I takes her coffee in bed. :lol: I'm her pet when I do things right. :lol: 
I'm an ****** when I don't. :lol: 
I'm a boring ****** when I've got the TV remote. :lol: 
I'm patient when I sit out side clothes shop for hours on end. :lol:
I'm an ****** again when I won't go into mens shops cos she likes something in the window. 
:lol: 
I'm a treasure when I cook an evening meal. :lol: 
I'm a lazy slob if I don't do the washing up. :lol: 
I'm not with her If I go scruffy. 
:lol: 
I'm her Husband if there's any pretty girls about. :lol: 

Got to stop she's watching me write this....... ouch! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Shultzy (23 Feb 2007)

Its a pity the "teachers" post was deleted as although I disagreed with the tone of his post, he did have a point. To a teacher spelling and grammar is equivalent to good joints and finishing in woodwork. If I posted a pic showing a wonky joint and some shocking finishing saying "I couldn't be bothered as I wanted to finish an essay" I'm sure there would be hundreds of posts decrying my attitude.


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Feb 2007)

Shultzy":2g77acny said:


> Its a pity the "teachers" post was deleted as although I disagreed with the tone of his post, he did have a point. To a teacher spelling and grammar is equivalent to good joints and finishing in woodwork. If I posted a pic showing a wonky joint and some shocking finishing saying "I couldn't be bothered as I wanted to finish an essay" I'm sure there would be hundreds of posts decrying my attitude.



I don't think the analogy is a good one. There are conditions such as dyslexia which make writing very difficult for some people and I think we should all take account of that. A teacher should be more aware of such conditions than most through his/her day to day contact with a wide range of pupils.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## George_N (23 Feb 2007)

Paul Chapman":3szlmcoq said:


> Shultzy":3szlmcoq said:
> 
> 
> > Its a pity the "teachers" post was deleted as although I disagreed with the tone of his post, he did have a point. To a teacher spelling and grammar is equivalent to good joints and finishing in woodwork. If I posted a pic showing a wonky joint and some shocking finishing saying "I couldn't be bothered as I wanted to finish an essay" I'm sure there would be hundreds of posts decrying my attitude.
> ...



I think I have the equivalent of dyslexia in my hands...they're a' thumbs :lol:


----------



## Mike.C (23 Feb 2007)

> Shultzy,
> 
> Its a pity the "teachers" post was deleted as although I disagreed with the tone of his post, he did have a point. To a teacher spelling and grammar is equivalent to good joints and finishing in woodwork. If I posted a pic showing a wonky joint and some shocking finishing saying "I couldn't be bothered as I wanted to finish an essay" I'm sure there would be hundreds of posts decrying my attitude.



Yes to a teacher spelling and grammar may be equivalent to good joints and finishing in woodwork but that does not mean that the teacher or another member should come on here and in front of god knows how many people on the world wide web criticize them for his or her bad spelling and grammar. It is bad enough that the person has this problem without someone embarrassing them for it.

If someone has a problem with another members spelling/grammar then why not pm the member?

Some of us may not be the brightest penny in the box but we do have feelings.  

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Colin C (23 Feb 2007)

I am one of the members on here that has dyslexia and I now see it as not as bad as I use to *but* for a teacher to do what he/she did was wrong in lots of ways.

It would be like me picking out one of the student at the karate class I help teacher at, that is slower than the others and making light of it ( which we have ) :shock: :evil: .

I dont think it should have been deleted as it was getting funny and not bad tempered at all. ( I did think it would be  )

If and when someone on here makes some thing that could be better, I have seen members give advice on it and this is what makes this forum so good for all


----------



## Gill (23 Feb 2007)

I don't believe for a second that the buffoon who made the post actually was a teacher. For one thing, his own grammar was up the Swannee; for another, no teacher worthy of the name would make unspecific derogatory criticisms for the sake of it.

This was just a troll; a sad person who delights in stirring up trouble then running away.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (24 Feb 2007)

This appears to have mutated into a thread about spelling and punctuation, so it looks like I'm off the hook!

While I would never take the judgmental and insulting stance taken by our late and unlamented friend Teacher, it puzzles me that so many members who obviously take immense pride and care in their woodworking, appear to take no such pride and care in their posting.

The SpellCheck button solves the spelling problems faced by many of us, and the the Preview facility allows one to read over one's post with eyes afresh and edit accordingly before submitting. It is surely common courtesy to other members to at least attempt to make one's posts comprehensible.

I appreciate that a few people may suffer from dyslexia or similar problems. There are more however, who would appear to suffer from chronic laziness! :lol: 

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Gill (24 Feb 2007)

I can't relate to your perspective on this issue, Brad. In fact, your experience of this forum is completely at variance with mine.

I find the members here to be genuinely helpful and skilled woodworkers who try their utmost to assist others. They invariably communicate very effectively and it is unusual for an error to be made which is of significance to anyone other than a pedant.

It is very easy to overlook the fact that there is no requirement for members to post on this forum. This means that every message here is a gift from the person posting, freely made in a spirit of generosity. To my mind, it is both churlish and mean to criticise such gifts, no matter how flawed you may consider them to be.

Gill


----------



## Anonymous (24 Feb 2007)

Perhaps it is a burden I must bear Gill, for being myself a former teacher. A pedant too, perhaps.

Bad spelling, punctuation, and presentation does irritate me. If I receive a job application which is poorly written I will consign it to the bin with the thought that 'If they can't be bothered to get a letter right, what use are they to me?'

This is a common, if not universal reaction.

Unfortunately, there was a period in our schools during the seventies and eighties when presentation was not considered important, and the unlucky recipients of this trendy lefty educational nonsense are now approaching middle age severely handicapped in this important area. Happily, things have changed, and children today are taught in a far more traditional manner at school.

I am possibly being a little unfair on forum members; this is not, after all, a literary forum but a woodworking one. There are many posts however, which I give up reading halfway through because the style is inpenetrable - an example would be a five-hundred word treatise with no paragraph spacing whatsoever. Very difficult to read.

There are many members who would make their valuable points far more effectively if only they would just slow down a little and review their work before posting.

Cheers
Brad


----------



## DomValente (24 Feb 2007)

Gill":3iqkrrdg said:


> I can't relate to your perspective on this issue, Brad. In fact, your experience of this forum is completely at variance with mine.
> 
> I find the members here to be genuinely helpful and skilled woodworkers who try their utmost to assist others. They invariably communicate very effectively and it is unusual for an error to be made which is of significance to anyone other than a pedant.
> 
> ...



=D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## beejay (24 Feb 2007)

> Bad spelling, punctuation, and presentation does irritate me. If I receive a job application which is poorly written I will consign it to the bin with the thought that 'If they can't be bothered to get a letter right, what use are they to me?'



I agree with Brad on this one. I'm a headhunter by profession and the people I look for are middle managers up to director level. Quite often, graduates will be required for the positions.
Some of the CV's I receive at times beggar belief, grammar, spelling and punctuation are quite often no better than poor and were I to put such CVs in front of Clients, they would quickly be despatched to the waste bin. I invariably have to rework CVs before I submit them for consideration.
I also find quite often at preliminary interview that arithmetic can cause problems. The ability to add, multiply, divide and subtract without a calculator seems to be a skill that is in serious decline.
Maybe its an age thing maybe its a social thing,, too much TV, too much PC or gameboy, calculators at school, no more family meals, who can say?
I do however notice in my line of work that the basics I learned at school and the art of effective communication appear to be missing from the skill sets in many of the people I come across.
Very sad.


----------



## RogerS (24 Feb 2007)

I'm with Brad on this as well. He's not detracting from the very valuable and welcome contributions that people make to the forum ...far from it. 

But I do agree with him that some posts are very difficult to follow and are almost just a stream of consciousness ....


----------



## Anonymous (24 Feb 2007)

beejay":bvac1pzj said:


> I agree with Brad on this one.





Roger Sinden":bvac1pzj said:


> I'm with Brad on this as well.


Wow!

Zero to Hero in one thread! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Cheers
Brad

PS Thanks for the PM Roger - couldn't agree more!


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Feb 2007)

Hi Brad

The following comment cannot be allowed to go unchallenged.



Brad Naylor":c87w9nbi said:


> This appears to have mutated into a thread about spelling and punctuation, so it looks like I'm off the hook!



You've received warnings and if there are any more problems, you'll be banned.

Neil


----------



## Anonymous (24 Feb 2007)

And back to Zero...

Cheers
Brad


----------



## Roger (24 Feb 2007)

Not that far Brad! I'm with you on this one.


----------



## RogerS (24 Feb 2007)

Mods..should we lock this thread?


----------



## Mike.C (24 Feb 2007)

> Gill,
> 
> I can't relate to your perspective on this issue, Brad. In fact, your experience of this forum is completely at variance with mine.
> 
> ...


 =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> well put Gill



> Brad,
> 
> Posted: Sat Feb 24, 2007 5:02 am Post subject:
> 
> ...



It is all well and good having a preview button, but if the person, for what ever reason does not know they have a problem with their grammar, or they cannot see where they are going wrong, do they deserve to be criticized?
There are many people who no matter how hard they tried at school to learn the english language, did not do as well as others. These children would have given their right arm to keep up with the rest of the class, but for what ever reason they could not, and now as adults do these people deserve to be criticized? 

Brad, Roger, Beejay not everyone is lazy so gives us a break.

Cheers

Mike
[/quote]


----------



## Newbie_Neil (24 Feb 2007)

Roger Sinden":1dmgbcqw said:


> Mods..should we lock this thread?



Good idea.

Neil


----------

